# Cleveland evening Herf, Thursday 2-8-07, 7pm



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Who:* All Gorillas welcome
*What:* A Herf!
*Where:* Nicky's Cafe, 5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867 (exiting from I-480 on State rd...Its only a few miles from the exit)
*When:* 7pm, Thursday 2-8-07 
*Why:* To get together with friends and make some new ones
*Food:* This bar has some amazing food at dirt cheap prices..everything homemade (pirogies, potato pancakes, pork cutlet, AMAZING stuffed cabbage , Fish, chicken fingers, fries, wings ect...)

Trogdor (Mark) has been to this bar tons of times and made the recommendation that we go there for a smoke....we did and it's a great place... Free pool...Ukrainian beer...smoker friendly and a decent exhaust fan.

I'll start a list of the people going...add yourself if you are going to be there!...and a pic would be useful if your a newbie and no one knows you....or else you'll show up like Trogdor did a few months ago downtown...and we will be like huh? who? sit down boy? 

*I'm coming!*
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> *Who:* All Gorillas welcome
> *What:* A Herf!
> *Where:* Nicky's Cafe, 5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867 (exiting from I-480 on State rd...Its only a few miles from the exit)
> *When:* 7pm, Thursday 2-8-07
> ...


Indoor public smoking in OH. The rebel in me says... I'll be there.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Love to make it but can't  

Soon though......


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm coming!*
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)
-Da Klugs (Dave)

Will Sam be making a guest appearance?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Wish I had another conference out that way


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Not gonna make it this time I'm headed out of town that night after work. DANG! :c


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> *I'm coming!*
> -JPH (Jeremy)
> -Trogdor (Mark)
> -Da Klugs (Dave)
> ...


Count me in!:ss :cb :BS :al


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm coming!*
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)
-Da Klugs (Dave)
-Bruisedawg (Bob)

Simplified?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd love to, but I can't make it this Thursday. 

However, there is a smoke friendly bar in C-Bus I'll be inviting folks down to sometime soon...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> I'd love to, but I can't make it this Thursday.
> 
> However, there is a smoke friendly bar in C-Bus I'll be inviting folks down to sometime soon...


I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## jrihtar (Jan 29, 2007)

ahhh! i'll be in columbus this wed/thur/fri for an interview with Honda. Damn, I'll just have to make the next one. Sorry.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

JPH said:


> *I'm coming!*
> -JPH (Jeremy)
> -Trogdor (Mark)
> -Da Klugs (Dave)
> ...


How would I get there? :r


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'll start a list of the people going...add yourself if you are going to be there!...and a pic would be useful if your a newbie and no one knows you....or else you'll show up like Trogdor did a few months ago downtown...and we will be like huh? who? sit down boy?


:r

See you guys Thursday!
--Marc


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> How would I get there? :r


Well not knowing exactly where you live.... I would take Lake Rd. east to Clague rd. (make a right).....drive a couple miles.....get on I-480 East....exit State Rd. (make a right)....after you pass Snow Rd. it's .5 miles up on the right.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Have fun guys. One question though...who is bringing the bucket?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Have fun guys. One question though...who is bringing the bucket?


You can.....:fu

I'm coming!
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)
-Da Klugs (Dave)
-Bruisedawg (Bob)
-Simplified (Sam)

A great list so far.....no noobies wana come?


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

damn you guys and your weeknight herfs. Can't you put something together on a Saturday night? :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dang if I get off early ill come, im off friday so that would be right up my alley. Let me see what i can do.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

steelheaderdu said:


> damn you guys and your weeknight herfs. Can't you put something together on a Saturday night? :ss


I'm C-Bus bound this weekend....if you want get a Sat night Fado Herf going!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'm C-Bus bound this weekend....if you want get a Sat night Fado Herf going!!


Now yer talkin! I could be interested in that!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Sat night herf it is.... @ Fado.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

JPH said:


> Well not knowing exactly where you live.... I would take Lake Rd. east to Clague rd. (make a right).....drive a couple miles.....get on I-480 East....exit State Rd. (make a right)....after you pass Snow Rd. it's .5 miles up on the right.


LoL........I see what you meant now....:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*I'm coming!*
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)
-Da Klugs (Dave)
-Bruisedawg (Bob)
-Simplified (Sam)

Wana make sure no one is left out....2 days and counting


----------



## jrihtar (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I'm off to Columbus for a few days to interview with Honda. Sorry again for missing the herf. I wish I could make it, guess I'll just have to wait for the next one. Have fun guys!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

jrihtar said:


> Well, I'm off to Columbus for a few days to interview with Honda. Sorry again for missing the herf. I wish I could make it, guess I'll just have to wait for the next one. Have fun guys!


Just so you know.....there's another one in Columbus this Saturday.. the 10th..7:30 Fado...check the herf page.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Last minute bump for anyone who wants to come!

*I'm coming!*
-JPH (Jeremy)
-Trogdor (Mark)
-Da Klugs (Dave)
-Bruisedawg (Bob)
-Simplified (Sam)


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

:ss 

Lets get ready to rumble!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Simplified said:


> :ss
> 
> Lets get ready to rumble!


Sam...is that you.....You havn't posted since Shack HerfII ....glad you coming


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

JPH said:


> Sam...is that you.....You haven't posted since Shack HerfII ....glad you coming


I know I had to dust off the key board. My dick boss is working me to death:cb

See everyone in an hour!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I know I had to dust off the key board. My dick boss is working me to death:cb
> 
> See everyone in an hour!


:r nice....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That's lord of the small head to you!

Leavin in a few. See ya there.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

dont forget to post pics


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That's lord of the small head to you!
> 
> Leavin in a few. See ya there.


Well leaving when Sam gets here.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> dont forget to post pics


I guess I'll bring the camera....Though people definitely are going to look at us like were a buncha weirdos.... I'll have to take candid photos.....


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> I guess I'll bring the camera....Though people definitely are going to look at us like were a buncha weirdos.... I'll have to take canded photos.....
> 
> is that how you spell canded....??


candid


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hurry delete the post..people wont know I'm illiterate....


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

JPH said:


> Hurry delete the post..people wont know I'm illiterate....


on clubstogie we can spell it any damn way we want
:cb


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Well leaving when Sam gets here.


I guess he's trying to be fashionably late....we'll see about the fashion part....


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Herfs always kick ass!
mmmmm..... good cigars and pierogies.... and beer!
:ss :al


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That was fun. What a throwback kind of place. Man, what the woman lacked in language skills she more than made up with her cooking.

Thanks for having us.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

As always had a great time.....Pictures arent on my card....dont know why!!!.. $%#@

The smokes:
1985 RYJ chruchill's as an opening round from DaKlugs
'06 Cohiba lanceros from Sam!!!
'06 Cohiba siglo II's ...DaKlugs strikes again...

a few others were smoked too....06 Trini reyes, '91 la corona panatela ect..

Food:
potatoe pancakes with apple sauce and sour cream
Potatoe perogies with carmelized onions
Pork cutlet
Stuffed cabbage

....sorry about the pics...they were great as usual...I cant figure out what happened...

Next thursday!!!....same time same/different place...?????????????????


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

3smokes thats all, your going 2have2 do better then that when you come down here next week.:ss


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 3smokes thats all, your going 2have2 do better then that when you come down here next week.:ss


You weren't there to show us how it's supposed to be done!!!!
:ss :ss :ss :ss (4 cigars??)


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Simplified said:


> I know I had to dust off the key board. My dick boss is working me to death:cb
> 
> See everyone in an hour!


I know what it's like having a boss like that! He probably strolls in about 11 ish, checks on you to make sure you're working like a dog, then goes into his office and stares at his collection of cigars! :r


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

A great time was had by all!!! Great cigars and company!:ss :w 
'85 RyJ Churchill tubo (Thanks Da Klugs!) Cohiba Lancero (Thanks Sam!) 
La Corona Panatela (Thanks JPH!) Trogdor gifted me a AF Anejo that dwarfed mt RyJ churchill! Thanks Marc! Da Klugs gifted me a Cohiba Siglo II!:dr Thanks Dave! JPH gifted me a La Corona Panatela! Thanks Jeremy! Couldn't ask for better bunch of C-town Gorillas!


----------

